# ISPConfig 3.0.3 released



## Till (6. Okt. 2010)

ISPConfig 3.0.3 is available for download. This release is a major update and introduces new
functions like a dashboard module, AWstats website statistics, WebDAV, website backups and
many more. For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.0 for ISPConfig 3.0.3 (Date: 09/30/2010)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

299 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-manual/
http://www.howtoforge.com/download-the-ispconfig-3-manual
=====================================================


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.3.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=28&status[]=


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 10.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.3
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.5
- Fedora 9 - 13


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.



Manual update instructions
--------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Okt. 2010)

Install auf allen Servern lief durch. Vielen dank für die tolle Arbeit.
Hat schon im SVN gefallen.
Auf allen Servern jedoch der folgende Hinweis bei der Install:

```
Notice: Undefined variable: hosts in 
/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/installer_base.lib.php on line 323
```
scheint sich allerdings nicht weiter auszuwirken. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (7. Okt. 2010)

bei mir auch, inkl. der "notice"
(System lenny)

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Hab ich bei meinen Lenny updates bisher noch nicht gehabt. Ihr könnt ja mal einen bugreport im Bugtracker machen, dann scahue ich mir das zum nächsten release mal an.


----------



## Laubie (8. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Hab ich bei meinen Lenny updates bisher noch nicht gehabt. Ihr könnt ja mal einen bugreport im Bugtracker machen, dann scahue ich mir das zum nächsten release mal an.


Ich habs auch nur bei einem der beiden Server gehabt.
Ich hatte allerdings die erste Frage - bekomme sie aus dem kopf nicht mehr hin - unterschiedlich beantwortet.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Burge (8. Okt. 2010)

Hab nach dem Update auf dem Main im Multiserver setup auch was eigenartiges gefunden.

Es werden die Jobs nimmer ausgeführt.
Wenn ich meldung auf die Debug stelle taucht in den logs folgendes auf


> 2010-10-08 22:59             xxx.de             Debug             There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.


selbst wenn ich in die Console geh und des prozess kille kommt das gleich.
auch wenn ich das manuell in der console ausführe kommt das gleiche.

in der ispconfig cron.log hab ich folgendes entdeckt

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh: line 7: 16432 Segmentation fault      /usr/bin/php -q /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php



an was könnte das hängen?


ps laut cronlog versucht der server wohl dauernt ein ispconfig update zumachen . Beim Monitor wird auch nix mehr angezeigt keine logs keine cpu info usw. von den den anderen Servern wird alles normal angezeigt.

pps Server ist ein Debian lenny


----------



## Burge (8. Okt. 2010)

Wenn ich das lockfile lösche und die server.sh von hand aufrufe fängt er gleich wieder an ispconfig runter zuladen da kann das tmp und das install verzeichniss wohl nicht löschen und kurz danach kommt dann 

```
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
08.10.2010-23:44 - WARNING - DB::connect()-> mysql_select_db MySQL server has gone away
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh: line 7:  3641 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /usr/bin/php -q /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php
ns2:~#
```
Hab darauf hin mal gestet  ob der ispconfig db nutzer noch mit seinem pw in die datenbank kommt das passt alles.

Hab echt kein Plan mehr woran es liegt vor allem warum er im 30 minuten rythmus es immer erneut versucht runter zuladen und zu installieren.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Wie hast Du denn das update genau installiert? Updates werden ja normalerweise durch root auf der Shell mit dem Befehl:

ispconfig_update.sh

gestartet und installiert.


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

ich hab das einmal gestartet weil ich die rc version drauf hatte, daraufhin kam das nichts zu updaten ist.

Dann hab ich das manuelle Update ausgeführt immer alles als root.

Kann aber sein das ich im Webfrontend auch noch mal auf ispconfig update geklickt habe.

Es sind ja alle Seite alles da nur das er versucht alle halbe stunde ein update zumachen was in dem segment fehler endet. Und dadurch werden keine Jobs mehr ausgeführt.

Das kommische ist ebend das der immmer automatisch diese Updates versucht, hab schon neustart versucht. Irgendwo muss das doch drin steht kann ich das nicht löschen erstmal und dann weiter sehn?


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

Keine Idee Till?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

> Das kommische ist ebend das der immmer automatisch diese Updates  versucht, hab schon neustart versucht. Irgendwo muss das doch drin steht  kann ich das nicht löschen erstmal und dann weiter sehn?


Das steht in der Tabelle sys_remoteaction. Lösch den Eintrag dort mal mit phpmyadmin raus. warum es zu einem segfault führt weiß ich aber auch nicht, mittels php script code kann man an sich garkeine segfaults auslösen. Vermutlich irgen eine Befehlskombination oder Systemeinstellung die eine bestimmte PHP Version nicht mag


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

Habs von Hand rausgelöscht, neugestartet und nun geht wieder alles. Jobs wurden ausgeführt und im Monitor wird auch wieder alles angezeigt.

Nun fällt nur noch eins auf das wenn ich auf Domain klicke kommt

Table 'dbispconfig.domain' doesn't exist


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Da muss irgend was bei Update schief gelaufen sein, denn die Tabelle ist auf jeden Fall im neuen sql Dump mit drin. Hattest Du einen Fehler beim einspielen des SQL-Dump durch den Installer?


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

nee ist kein fehler angezeigt.

kann ich die dumps von hand einspielen?


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

Wenn das normale 

```
ispconfig_update.sh
```
in der Console aufführe kommt nur das ich es keine Updates für 3.0.3 gibt.

Kann ich die update kennzeichnung irgendwie wieder zurück setzen? Das mit den Domains lief bei mir schon in der 3.0.3 Beta bzw RC nicht nach längeren drüber nachdenken.

Datenbankversion hab 3.0.1.4 glaub ich in der sys_config table gelesen zuhaben.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

1) Ändere die Versionsnummer in den Dateien /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php und /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php auf 3.0.2.2
2) Setze das Feld "dbversion" in der server Tabelle in der ispconfig mysql Datenbank auf 0.
3) ruf ispconfig_update.sh als root user auf der Shell auf.


----------



## Burge (9. Okt. 2010)

Super besten Dank hat wie zu erwarten war alles geklappt.


Nun Läuft alles super bis  auf das bei Webseiteequto (hardisk) bei mir überall ein B steht.

Keine Ahnung wo der da der Hebel wäre.

Bis dahin erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Beme (10. Okt. 2010)

Das Update klappte wie immer wunderbar, gute Arbeit!

Ich habe das Problem, dass die Backups nicht erstellt werden. Vom Cronjob wurden heute Nacht die entsprechenden Ordner angelegt (z.B. /var/backup/web24), aber keine Dateien erstellt (jetzige Einstellung: Daily, Number of backup copies: 7).

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß
Benjamin

EDIT: Ich hatte das Programm zip nicht installiert. Hatte in der cron_daily.php gesehen dass man das braucht. Dann sollte ja morgen das erste Backup da sein  Ich editiere dann nochmal, ob es geklappt hat..


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2010)

Schau bitte auch nach ob "sudo" bei Dir installiert ist, das wird neben zip für die Backups benötigt.


----------



## Beme (12. Okt. 2010)

Klappt bestens, danke!

Habe direkt mal eine Subscription gekauft, gute Arbeit muss belohnt werden


----------



## Rupertt (13. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe meine 4 Server problems updaten können.
Musste dies manuell machen das wir eine proxy haben.

Ich habe einem Kunde ein theme ohne icons zugeordnet,
wenn ih das theme jetzt zurückstelle bleibt das ohne icons ativ,
auch wenn ich den cache lösche.
Ist dies Problem bekannt?


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2010)

Hast Du dich ausgeloggt und wieder neu eingeloggt? Das theme ist in der Session gespeichert.


----------



## Rupertt (13. Okt. 2010)

ja so habe ich de gemacht, auch nach dem ausloggen mal den cache gelöscht.


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2010)

Schau mal unter system > cp user welches theme dort für den User des Clients ausgewählt it und ändere es ggf. dort auch noch.


----------



## miglosch (11. Nov. 2010)

Zuerst mal DANKE für die tolle Arbeit! 

Das Update hat bestens geklappt und die neue Oberfläche sieht sehr gut aus.
Einiges kleines "Problem", wie bei Burge auch....



Zitat von Burge:


> ...
> Nun Läuft alles super bis  auf das bei Webseiteequto (hardisk) bei mir überall ein B steht.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo der da der Hebel wäre.
> ...


Danke auch von mir für die Hilfe.

P.S.: Deine tolle Arbeit ist mir auf jeden Fall eine Subscription wert, aber gibt es die nur auf der englischen Version von HFT?


----------

